# Today is NOT Caturday!



## Bafta1 (Dec 8, 2007)

For those dog people!

This is my childhood dog, Blue, who died two years ago and is greatly missed.

Show your hounds, people! 

View attachment Teddy 5.jpg


----------



## Ash (Dec 8, 2007)

My Oliver, who, sadly, doesn't live with me anymore.

View attachment Oliver.jpg


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ashley said:


> My Oliver, who, sadly, doesn't live with me anymore.
> 
> View attachment 32160



Oh it's a beautiful photo. Now, is Oliver a silky or a yorkie? I'd say he looks more silky to me...


----------



## Ash (Dec 8, 2007)

Good eye!

Here's Beau, Oliver's younger brother. 

View attachment beau.jpg


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Good eye!
> 
> Here's Beau, Oliver's younger brother.
> 
> View attachment 32161



I want one too!


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Here's my current canine companion: Jacopo!

He's a bit bigger than a silky... 

View attachment CNV00005.JPG


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ashley said:


> My Oliver, who, sadly, doesn't live with me anymore.
> 
> View attachment 32160



He's got such a beautiful face! It's adorable. Do you have a favorite between him and Beau?


----------



## Ash (Dec 8, 2007)

Absolutely. Oliver is mine, so he's my favorite.


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Here's another one of Bluey: 

View attachment Teddy 1.jpg


----------



## Ash (Dec 8, 2007)

Beau at 6 weeks:

View attachment beau1.jpg
View attachment Pn-2male7-13-06e.jpg


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Beau at 6 weeks:
> 
> View attachment 32167
> View attachment 32168



Oh, you can see the difference between a silky and a yorkie here. I think I like Oliver more too, though.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 8, 2007)

maggie when i first got her, a wee ball o fluff:












maggie now, in her winter gear.


----------



## Ash (Dec 8, 2007)

Aww...She IS wee! 

Oliver, when he was wee. Even though he still is. 
P.S. I've posted this picture at least twice, so if you've seen it...sorry!

View attachment Loliver.jpg


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 8, 2007)

My furbabies with me
Buddy laying down is my black lab and Jasmine sitting next to me is a werd Mutt. SHe is border collie/whippet lab cross
Ruth


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 8, 2007)

For some reason I missed the pic DOH!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My furbabies with me
Buddy laying down is my black lab and Jasmine sitting next to me is a werd Mutt. SHe is border collie/whippet lab cross
Ruth 

View attachment Me and Dogs.jpg


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 9, 2007)

This is SO much better than Caturday!


----------



## Suze (Dec 9, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> This is SO much better than Caturday!



I know....I don't really like cats.


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 9, 2007)

susieQ said:


> I know....I don't really like cats.



Me neither.


----------



## Suze (Dec 9, 2007)

How nice... I was afraid I was the only one on this board 

View attachment I Predict This Will End Badly.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Me neither.



Me Threether!!!


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2007)

susieQ said:


> How nice... I was afraid I was the only one on this board



I am not a fan of cats. * Ducks down and hides


----------



## Suze (Dec 9, 2007)

Her is my dog. Too bad you cant see his eyes.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't have a dog Susie, because I live in a small apartment and they are not allowed.

Time to move to a house!


----------



## Suze (Dec 9, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I am not a fan of cats. * Ducks down and hides



Their food smell really bad too. I hope youre prepared to be bombarded with threats now


----------



## Shosh (Dec 9, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Their food smell really bad too. I hope youre prepared to be bombarded with threats now



No, look I think everybody knows that I am not a cat girl. I wuv Doggies. People understand that one is either a cat person or a dog person.


----------



## Suze (Dec 9, 2007)

Susannah said:


> No, look I think everybody knows that I am not a cat girl. I wuv Doggies. People understand that one is either a cat person or a dog person.



I hope you are right. I have had BIG arguments with friends that are cat owners


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 9, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Their food smell really bad too. I hope youre prepared to be bombarded with threats now



And they're just so, ...so... supercilious! Whenever I'm in a room with a cat - I might be having a conversation with a friend or reading a book, minding my own business - I always have the sensation that I'm being watched and judged. 

Out of the corner of my eye, I see a wretched cat. And it's looking at me. Expressionless. But pensive. And you never know what the damn thing is thinking about. They are terrifying things!


----------



## ToniTails (Dec 9, 2007)

i miss my doggie! 

View attachment candy.jpg


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Here's another one of Jacopo in our favorite park. We live right by an Elizabethan estate and this is the courtyard where we stop for coffee when the weather's nice. He has a bowl of water and I read my book... Feeling completely unjudged... Unlike the sensation I'd be feeling if a cat were around. 

View attachment Untitled.jpg


----------



## Suze (Dec 9, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> And they're just so, ...so... supercilious! Whenever I'm in a room with a cat - I might be having a conversation with a friend or reading a book, minding my own business - I always have the sensation that I'm being watched and judged.
> 
> Out of the corner of my eye, I see a wretched cat. And it's looking at me. Expressionless. But pensive. And you never know what the damn thing is thinking about. They are terrifying things!



Exactly! lol


----------



## k1009 (Dec 9, 2007)

I love dogs and cats equally and I don't have either now, poo .


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 9, 2007)

The cutest smartest dog in the universe


----------



## Suze (Dec 28, 2007)

Bump! (for f sake)

I want too see your dogs in cute Christmas costumes! 

(this is not my dog btw) 

View attachment p-14854-41826P_021-dog.jpg


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 28, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Bump! (for f sake)
> 
> I want too see your dogs in cute Christmas costumes!
> 
> (this is not my dog btw)



YES! Do bump! We've a long way to go if we want to beat that bloody cat thread!


----------



## mossystate (Dec 28, 2007)

Bafta, I SWEAR that my Bucky is NOT watching you!!!!!!!


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 28, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Bafta, I SWEAR that my Bucky is NOT watching you!!!!!!!



Ummmm, it's a lovely feline specimen. Mossy, you are so very welcome here, but didn't you see the sign on the door that said "Beware of the Dog"?


----------



## mossystate (Dec 28, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Ummmm, it's a lovely feline specimen. Mossy, you are so very welcome here, but didn't you see the sign on the door that said "Beware of the Dog"?



Pffft..you are talking to a farmers daughter.....


----------



## Suze (Dec 29, 2007)

seriously guys! come on!
The dogs doesn't even need to be dressed! Post nude pics if you wanna...
Here is Shows sexiest pic nekkid (probably)


and mossy...I better hope that cat is a dog in disguise...:blink: 

View attachment frisky.jpg


----------



## Obesus (Dec 29, 2007)

You know my deep and abiding admiration for you and that will never change, but you have sadly left my people out of the equation! BUNNY peoples of the World, Unite! AHA! :bow:
Cinderbunny here, in her majesty, with my ex-wife, Suzanne! AHA! I am also a Susie, Susan, Susannah, Suzi person! AHA!:smitten:



Susannah said:


> No, look I think everybody knows that I am not a cat girl. I wuv Doggies. People understand that one is either a cat person or a dog person.


----------



## T'Rina-MsXXL (Dec 30, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> Here's another one of Jacopo in our favorite park. We live right by an Elizabethan estate and this is the courtyard where we stop for coffee when the weather's nice. He has a bowl of water and I read my book... Feeling completely unjudged... Unlike the sensation I'd be feeling if a cat were around.



Cats dont judge, people just judge themselves unworthy compared to an animal that does not follow blindly, unlike almost all dogs and most people.


----------



## T'Rina-MsXXL (Dec 30, 2007)

Bafta1 said:


> And they're just so, ...so... supercilious! Whenever I'm in a room with a cat - I might be having a conversation with a friend or reading a book, minding my own business - I always have the sensation that I'm being watched and judged.
> 
> Out of the corner of my eye, I see a wretched cat. And it's looking at me. Expressionless. But pensive. And you never know what the damn thing is thinking about. They are terrifying things!



That is cause human beings, myself included, can't shut up about what they think and feel and just .... well think and feel.
Cats dont judge, they dont compare themselves to you, they litterally dont care. They live in their own world and you just happen to be passing through it. 
Sounds sort of like humans and pretty much everything else, we think it is our world and everything else must surely be there for us. As such we judge everything by our actions.
I dont dislike dogs, I just perfer cats, I perfer both to people.


----------



## Bafta1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Invasion of the Feline-o-philes!!!!!!! What is going on?! (At least this thread is moving onto its third page)... Woofs of celebration all round!


----------



## Ash (Jan 25, 2008)

It's my pleasure to introduce the newly rescued Charlie!


View attachment DSC00100.jpg
View attachment 366001268110_0_ALB.jpg
View attachment 856001268110_0_ALB.jpg


----------



## incync (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's a few pics of my sweet pound puppy. Rescued from the shelter when he was 9 months old. Now he's 15 years old. 

View attachment JD at Needwood.jpg


View attachment JD Cozy Blanket.jpg


View attachment JD Portrait.jpg


View attachment JD Fire 2 @004.jpg


----------



## Ash (Jan 25, 2008)

Another of Charlie: 

View attachment DSC00151.jpg


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 25, 2008)

Ashley said:


> It's my pleasure to introduce the newly rescued Charlie!
> 
> 
> View attachment 35128
> ...



OMG!! Cuteness Overload!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 25, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Another of Charlie:
> 
> View attachment 35151



MAGGIE'S HUSBAND!!!!!!!!!

*squeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 25, 2008)

aww such cute dogs!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 25, 2008)

supersoup said:


> MAGGIE'S HUSBAND!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *squeeeeeeeeeeee*



quoted for emphasis.


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 3, 2008)

supersoup said:


> MAGGIE'S HUSBAND!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *squeeeeeeeeeeee*





supersoup said:


> quoted for emphasis.



Quoting the quoted quotes for emphasis!



*squeeeeeeeeeee!*

Now if only Mr. Ooh would kindly stop being allergic, I'd get a dog! 


(Aw, I'm not really that mean. I can't back that up.)


----------



## Bafta1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Bump Bump Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There must be more dog lovers around here. Or are we so dominated by cat people?


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 22, 2008)

Mwahahahahahahahahahaha! *looks around all shifty-eyed....or should I say CAT eyed* <.< >.> >.<

VIVA LA CATURDAY!!!


----------



## SuperMishe (Mar 22, 2008)

I live with kitties but love pups too!!
Here's my sisters "little" guy, Walta! LOL! 

View attachment Hawaiin Walta.jpg


View attachment Walta1.jpg


View attachment Walta3.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 22, 2008)

(Not mine, of course -- but I wish I'd come up with it...)

-Rusty


----------



## Suze (Apr 5, 2008)

SuperMishe said:


> I live with kitties but love pups too!!
> Here's my sisters "little" guy, Walta! LOL!


^^CUUUUUUTE!:wubu:


And here's one of Bush. Look at that poor dog... 

View attachment bushholdingbarneyupright-2.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Dec 31, 2008)

I so want a doggy. 

This is an Australian cattle dog, or what we call a Blue Heeler.

Isn't this dog the cutest?


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 1, 2009)

My Staffie Bosley 











My man and Bos :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Jan 1, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> My Staffie Bosley
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww! So cute Sarah. I love doggies. I love the Staffies with the black patch over their eye also. You know the ones?


----------



## Weeze (Jan 1, 2009)

KinkyKitten, I love himmmmmm!!!!!

and YAY! to everyone who has rescued doggies!!!
and now...
Babeh Fuzz, also a rescue.
Yes. Fuzz is her real name.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 1, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Awww! So cute Sarah. I love doggies. I love the Staffies with the black patch over their eye also. You know the ones?



hehe aww thanks  Yeaaah they are CUTE!  Bosley was a rescue dog who'd been abused. Makes me soooo angry to think people can hurt animals 



krismiss said:


> KinkyKitten, I love himmmmmm!!!!!
> 
> and YAY! to everyone who has rescued doggies!!!
> and now...
> ...



Awww hehe thanks  awww Fuzz is cute too! Bosley is a rescue doggy as well.. when we had him he was really undernourished, bones sticking out and cuts all over him... he is so healthy now


----------



## Shosh (Jan 1, 2009)

Hopefully this year I will get a doggy. I really want a Blue Heeler.


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 2, 2009)

Here are mine. Buddy the Black Lab that we rescued from the SPCA. He was skinny and had been abused. TO this day if someone yells in the house poor baby cowers. But he picked me that day and has been happy here with his girlfriend Jasmin our border collie whippet cross. She was a gift to us from my best friend to her Godson from the litter of pups they had at the farm. too cannot for the life of me figure out why people have to be mean to animals.
Ruth 

View attachment Buddy2.jpg


View attachment Jasmine.jpg


----------



## mergirl (Jan 2, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> (Not mine, of course -- but I wish I'd come up with it...)
> 
> -Rusty


OMG!! They look SO like my cat n dog!!?? hmmm,,, i suspected they were off doing photo shoots for cutsey email forwards and now i have the proof!!!! the pesks!!! hmm.. is pesk a word?? haha.. if not it really should be!!! tis like pesky pests!!


----------



## ladle (Jan 2, 2009)

Lenny doing his 'Blue Steel' 

View attachment bluesteel.jpg


----------



## Suze (Jan 2, 2009)

it's bittersweet looking at this thread, i miss my dog so much... 
but it's still one of the bestest thread on dims. oh yes.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 2, 2009)

susieQ said:


> it's bittersweet looking at this thread, i miss my dog so much...
> but it's still one of the bestest thread on dims. oh yes.



Oh. Sorry Susie.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 2, 2009)

susieQ said:


> it's bittersweet looking at this thread, i miss my dog so much...
> but it's still one of the bestest thread on dims. oh yes.


awww sweetie, i know how much that hurts. When my Golden retriever died i had my collie cross and although i was utterly devistated she helped me through it. Maby when you have mourned your dogger you could give another wee friend a home. Not as a replacement, but because when you are a dog person you just need them in your life. this is the bestest thred ever.. once i work out how to use my new cam i'm going to take a pic of my wee babies..


----------



## Suze (Jan 2, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Oh. Sorry Susie.





mergirl said:


> awww sweetie, i know how much that hurts. When my Golden retriever died i had my collie cross and although i was utterly devistated she helped me through it. Maby when you have mourned your dogger you could give another wee friend a home. Not as a replacement, but because when you are a dog person you just need them in your life. this is the bestest thred ever.. once i work out how to use my new cam i'm going to take a pic of my wee babies..


Thanks, sweeties! 
I did post about Show's passing in august (don't normally post personal stuff on the net, but needed to "get it out" I guess.) I got SO much support, it helped a lot. 

I doubt i'll ever get a new dog...seeing him go was _very _hard and not something I'm keen on repeating with another furball. My parents have two dogs and i'm even afraid of getting to attached to them. :/

It's part of life, but still... I think about him everyday.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 2, 2009)

susieQ said:


> Thanks, sweeties!
> I did post about Show's passing in august (don't normally post personal stuff on the net, but needed to "get it out" I guess.) I got SO much support, it helped a lot.
> 
> I doubt i'll ever get a new dog...seeing him go was _very _hard and not something I'm keen on repeating with another furball. My parents have two dogs and i'm even afraid of getting to attached to them. :/
> ...


Aww, i didnt see the post. I was internet free for the summer though. I'm so sorry to hear about show. When you go through so much pain it can be hard to believe the adage "its better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all" though i belive it is true. I have so many amazing memories of my dog cass who died about 4 years ago now and now i have puck n oscar who havnt replaced her because they are different wee souls but i love them just as much. Its not been that long since you lost your furry friend though.. give it time. There are so many doggers out there who would be so happy to have you as a mum!! 
oh gah..we are making this thread all tearsome.. Right .. more cute dogger pics!!

xmer


----------



## Shosh (Jan 2, 2009)

This is the best thread ever. Thanks Baf!

I am a doggy girl through and through.


----------



## Suze (Jan 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Aww, i didnt see the post. I was internet free for the summer though. I'm so sorry to hear about show. When you go through so much pain it can be hard to believe the adage "its better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all" though i belive it is true. I have so many amazing memories of my dog cass who died about 4 years ago now and now i have puck n oscar who havnt replaced her because they are different wee souls but i love them just as much. Its not been that long since you lost your furry friend though.. give it time. There are so many doggers out there who would be so happy to have you as a mum!!
> oh gah..we are making this thread all tearsome.. Right .. more cute dogger pics!!
> 
> xmer


thanks again, mer! i DO love dogs so who knows, right?

+ pic of my parents two pointers to keep things more ot. this is from when i was 'babysitting' them a couple of weeks ago. :happy: 

View attachment 0469.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Jan 2, 2009)

susieQ said:


> thanks again, mer! i DO love dogs so who knows, right?
> 
> + pic of my parents two pointers to keep things more ot. this is from when i was 'babysitting' them a couple of weeks ago. :happy:



I think that it may take time, but that a new doggy while not a replacement for your other dog, may help your heart to heal a little.

Never say never.


----------



## Suze (Jan 2, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Never say never.


i wont 

 ps catssucksdogsrule


----------



## Shosh (Jan 2, 2009)

susieQ said:


> i wont
> 
> ps catssucksdogsrule



Yes I will state in regular sized font that I am not a fan of cats at all.

I am risking banishment from Dims, but to thine own self be true.:bow:


----------



## mergirl (Jan 2, 2009)

susieQ said:


> thanks again, mer! i DO love dogs so who knows, right?
> 
> + pic of my parents two pointers to keep things more ot. this is from when i was 'babysitting' them a couple of weeks ago. :happy:


awwwwwwwwwwwww!! look at their little snozzles!!! such cuties!!
In saying that...its about 6- its midnight and my wee darling dogger is peeping to go out for a pee!!!!
and shoooooooooooshie!! i NEVER thought i would be a cat person EVER! BUT i found a litter pudder in my local park who had been abandoned and i took him in (just until i found him a new home!) we were like the odd couple.. but now almost 5 years on i love him so much .. my gf says he is a "bastard with charisma"!! lmao...
I think people dont really like "cats" they like "cat"! 
If you know what i mean.. 
Anyway doggers are the best,,

xmer
p.s i need to watch cause "doggers" also means people who like to drive to secluded areas and have sex in cars while people watch... and frankly they are NOT the BEST!!! lmao


----------



## Shosh (Mar 29, 2009)

Look at these cuties! I am getting a doggie soon, but we are not sure of the breed.

View attachment 2D2E33C3-F283-49EB-CDE0BF00D5DDF848.jpg


View attachment jackrussel.jpg


View attachment Jack-Russell-Terrier-1.jpg


View attachment beagle.jpg


View attachment toy-fox-terrier.jpg


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2009)

My parents dogs, Bingo and Ginger. Brother and sister, I think they are 12 now... some sort of mixed poodle. The guy that my Mom got them from called them 'French Loggin' Dogs', since he was a Treeman, and they helped...doing whatever dogs help with in Logging...



-Uriel

PS:They do not appreciate me waking them up with camera shots when they visit...old pups like their sleep.


PPS:So, is this just a Dog thread? Do I have to make a Aquarium Life Thread!?!


Hmm... 

View attachment Gingie.jpg


View attachment Dingy.JPG


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2009)

Bafta1 said:


> This is SO much better than Caturday!



Nothing is better than CATURDAY... 

I'm one of those 'I love cats AND dogs' people.


-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Yes I will state in regular sized font that I am not a fan of cats at all.
> 
> I am risking banishment from Dims, but to thine own self be true.:bow:



Naw... As long as folks aren't D-er-O-G-atory about it, who could fault your tastes?

Well, me, just a little, since I love them both, but then again...My fave pets are a bit different, though as an Aussie, you may be familiar with them.


-Uriel 

View attachment Dagon1.jpg


View attachment Glnew1.jpg


View attachment Achilles02.jpg


View attachment Hydra03.jpg


----------



## steely (Mar 29, 2009)

This is Patches,although I will say that I prefer cats.


----------



## Suze (Mar 29, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Naw... As long as folks aren't D-er-O-G-atory about it, who could fault your tastes?
> 
> Well, me, just a little, since I love them both, but then again...My fave pets are a bit different, though as an Aussie, you may be familiar with them.
> 
> ...


what's that?
a crayfish of some sort?

it's purdy, purdier than a cat


----------



## Uriel (Mar 30, 2009)

Suze said:


> what's that?
> a crayfish of some sort?
> 
> it's purdy, purdier than a cat



They are Mantis Shrimp (Neither a preying mantis nor an actual shrimp...funny that).

Ounce for ounce, most dangerous (Non-Venomous) animal in the World.

-Uriel


----------



## Shosh (Apr 5, 2009)

View attachment funny6.jpg


Hehe!

Look at those eyes. So cute. I cannot wait to get my doggie.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 5, 2009)

View attachment love3.jpg


Aww. Dogs are the best.:wubu:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 6, 2009)

My Dog, Ginger. <33 [I can't believe she's turning 8 this year.. *Tear* ]
She's a Purebreed American Springer







*And My Mom's Dog. Max,* who I had a big part in raising, and whom I love so much. [I had to fight, for the first few months, my moms urge to give him back to the friend who gave him to her, cause he's such a brat. ]











The Dark Patches of his fur are SO VELVITY SOFTTT <333 
He's a Beagle/Blue Heeler mix.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 6, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> My Dog, Ginger. <33 [I can't believe she's turning 8 this year.. *Tear* ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww! Adoreable. Ginger is your little baby no?


----------



## Shosh (Apr 6, 2009)

This is NOT Caturday!


View attachment 005.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 6, 2009)

Ahaha! THAT PICTURE IS PRICELESS! 



Yes, Ginger is my baby. I'm hoping I can get the A-OKAY to let her come upstairs and sleep in my room with me. _ I -Love- That. It's the one thing I absolutely adore over at my mum's house is I can cuddle up and sleep with the doggies. <33 _


----------



## Shosh (Apr 6, 2009)

View attachment friday3.jpg


Here is another darling doggie. Woof!


----------

